# Surely some mistake…



## it'salivejim

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hadley-Roma-MSM850RAB180-18-mm-Genuine-Cordura/dp/B005EJH4I8/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1449911402&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=hadley+roma+cordura+grey+strap

Usually £13.99 from Weston Watch Straps


----------



## Krispy

Are you mistaking $'s and £'s? That's the US Amazon site....


----------



## Peixian

Krispy said:


> Are you mistaking $'s and £'s? That's the US Amazon site....


 I also want to ask that question!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

The link took me to the UK site, but the item is unavailable, so cannot see a price.


----------



## Caller.

Bob Sheruncle said:


> The link took me to the UK site, but the item is unavailable, so cannot see a price.


 Not surprising really, IAJ posted this in December!


----------



## hughlle

Caller said:


> Not surprising really, IAJ posted this in December!


 Hey, the spammer (Peixian) has to find somewhere his generated posts can slot in. Can't someone just ban him already?


----------



## Guest

hughlle said:


> Hey, the spammer (Peixian) has to find somewhere his generated posts can slot in. Can't someone just ban him already?


 i dont think he is a spammer Hugh, he/she seems to be using google translation or similar


----------



## hughlle

Possibly. You'd have thought there would be a watch forum in his own country though. Whether intentional or not, when someone posts something like " each watch own its existence meaning,i don't think you are realistic.do what you like and buy what you want.  do yourselves" It might as well just be treated as spam


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

Caller said:


> Not surprising really, IAJ posted this in December!


 Doh!


----------

